# True size of SAE's



## papa_c (26 Jul 2020)

I'm think of getting 2 or 3 SAE for my EA 900, however I'm put off by the possible size. I see quoted up to 6 inches, I guess this is the theoretical size, but this is way bigger than I want in my tank.

What is your experience in the real world of the size that they will grow to?


----------



## Conort2 (26 Jul 2020)

papa_c said:


> I'm think of getting 2 or 3 SAE for my EA 900, however I'm put off by the possible size. I see quoted up to 6 inches, I guess this is the theoretical size, but this is way bigger than I want in my tank.
> 
> What is your experience in the real world of the size that they will grow to?


They do get that big and It doesn’t take too long either. Once they get bigger they get pretty lazy too on the algae eating front. I much prefer using shrimps and snails as they don’t add anything to the bio-load of the tank.

cheers

Conor


----------



## Nick72 (26 Jul 2020)

I got four at less than half an inch each three weeks ago.  The biggest is now 3 inches.

They grow fast!

I hear conflicting views on whether mature SAE continue to primarily eat algae.  I suspect it greatly depends on the availability of alternative food sources.

I feed my fish once a day, in the evening, shortly after lights off.

My Pearl Gourami, Angela Fish and Red Eye Tetra take 90% of the pellets from the surface, leaving very little to sink for my Panda Garra and SAE.

So far these mid-to-bottom feeders have continued to see algae and biofilm as there primary food source, but they are not fully grown so I'll have to wait and see.


----------



## papa_c (26 Jul 2020)

Thanks for the info.....guess I will be steering away from them!


----------



## DeepMetropolis (26 Jul 2020)

They do keep on eating algea here, but when mature they also eat moss and tripartita just as good. I imagine they eat more fast growing young leaves too..
I like their character but I have to rescue the jumpers once a while.. Lucky for them they pick a time when I'm home for some strange reason..

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G920F met Tapatalk


----------



## DeVere (11 Apr 2021)

I have a SAE, he is about 3 months and growing fast.  He jumped out of the tank today but I was there and got him back in almost immediately. I thought he was gone when I put him in but he came back and was very stressed. He seems ok now but not as active as he had been. He he still stressed do you think? That was 4 hours ago.


----------



## Mr.Shenanagins (12 Apr 2021)

Interesting, never had an SAE jump. I can attest to the hydrocotyle and moss munching though, they will pick those clean.


----------



## DeepMetropolis (13 Apr 2021)

Mr.Shenanagins said:


> Interesting, never had an SAE jump. I can attest to the hydrocotyle and moss munching though, they will pick those clean.


I never lost an sae out of old age they all jumped at some time.


----------



## Gadget (20 Apr 2021)

Unfortunately, (apologies if you already know this, but it may help someone else) there is a lot of confusion between the SAE and CAE... Often the latter is sold as the former.... They do look fairly similar when small, but as the CAE gets older it starts to harass other fish and develops a taste for their protective mucus (especially on larger fish). They can cause all sorts of issues. Make sure you know you are getting the right one. 

As for jumping, it is fairly rare for SAE to jump, though not unheard of, especially if they are being attacked or chased by another tank mate. CAE on the other hand can jump when chasing other fish, or just for the fun of it. Generally speaking the true SAE will eat algae when fully grown and gently graze away... They are also especially handy with beard/hair algae which many others won't eat. I have not seen a genuine SAE in the trade for a long long time, though the past few years I have to admit to not really looking.

Cheers
G!


----------

